# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  हमारे फोरम के सदस्यों के लिए लेटेस्ट WinRAR विथ फुल वर्जन बिना किसी क्रैक के For Education Purpose..

## Rajeev

कंप्यूटर के लिए एक जरुरी सॉफ्टवेयर लेटेस्ट WinRAR फुल एंड फ्री सिर्फ Education Purpose के लिए ।

----------


## Raman46

*नये और ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र निर्माण के लिए राजीव भाई को बधाई*

----------


## Rajeev

निम्न चरणों का पालन करें -

सबसे पहले उपरोक्त साईट से WinRAR का नवीनतम संस्करण डाउनलोड करें ।
http://www.filehippo.com/download_winrar_32/

उसके बाद इसे अपने कंप्यूटर में इंस्टाल करें । फिर मैं जो आपको reg फाइल दूँगा ।
उसे आपको इस स्थान C:\Program Files\WinRAR में पेस्ट करना है ।

बस आपका WinRAR फुल वर्जन हो जायेंगा ।

----------


## Rajeev

तो देर किस बात की मित्रों शीघ्र इस सूत्र में लिखें उस reg फाइल को प्राप्त करने के लिए ।
जिन-जिन मित्रों को चाहिए उन्हें पीएम के माध्यम से दिया जायेंगा ।

----------


## Rajeev

> *नये और ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र निर्माण के लिए राजीव भाई को बधाई*


धन्यवाद रमण जी ।

----------


## Raman46

> तो देर किस बात की मित्रों शीघ्र इस सूत्र में लिखें उस reg फाइल को प्राप्त करने के लिए ।
> जिन-जिन मित्रों को चाहिए उन्हें पीएम के माध्यम से दिया जायेंगा ।


*नेकी और पूछ -पूछ 
शुरू कीजिये देना ..देर किस बात की राजीव भाई*

----------


## Rajeev

> *नेकी और पूछ -पूछ 
> शुरू कीजिये देना ..देर किस बात की राजीव भाई*


तो क्यों न आप ही से शुरुआत की जाएँ रमण जी ।
आपको पीएम किया गया ।

----------


## donsplender

> निम्न चरणों का पालन करें -
> 
> सबसे पहले उपरोक्त साईट से WinRAR का नवीनतम संस्करण डाउनलोड करें ।
> http://www.filehippo.com/download_winrar_32/
> 
> उसके बाद इसे अपने कंप्यूटर में इंस्टाल करें । फिर मैं जो आपको reg फाइल दूँगा ।
> उसे आपको इस स्थान C:\Program Files\WinRAR में पेस्ट करना है ।
> 
> बस आपका WinRAR फुल वर्जन हो जायेंगा ।


बहुत खुब मित्र ! सभी के लिए काम का फण्डा लाए हो ! मेरे पास पहले से ही है इसलिए आवश्यकता नहीं है । इससे सरल तरिका विन रार के लिए कुछ हो ही नहीं सकता !

----------


## Rajeev

> बहुत खुब मित्र ! सभी के लिए काम का फण्डा लाए हो ! मेरे पास पहले से ही है इसलिए आवश्यकता नहीं है । इससे सरल तरिका विन रार के लिए कुछ हो ही नहीं सकता !


ये सब कमाल इंदोरी जी का है । इसके सूत्र के प्रेणादायक वोही है ।

----------


## Mr. laddi

*शुक्रिया पहले ही 
हमें भी दे दे फाइल*

----------


## harsh misra

सर reg फाइल देने का कष्ट करे

----------


## kumar vk

मुझे भी P.M. कर देना दोस्त

----------


## shriram

> निम्न चरणों का पालन करें -
> 
> सबसे पहले उपरोक्त साईट से WinRAR का नवीनतम संस्करण डाउनलोड करें ।
> http://www.filehippo.com/download_winrar_32/
> 
> उसके बाद इसे अपने कंप्यूटर में इंस्टाल करें । फिर मैं जो आपको reg फाइल दूँगा ।
> उसे आपको इस स्थान C:\Program Files\WinRAR में पेस्ट करना है ।
> 
> बस आपका WinRAR फुल वर्जन हो जायेंगा ।


राजीव जी कृपया reg फाइल प्रदान करने की कृपा करें | 
आपका सदैव ही आभारी रहूँगा |
drgp1234@gmail .com

----------


## shriram

> *निम्न चरणों का पालन करें -
> 
> सबसे पहले उपरोक्त साईट से WinRAR का नवीनतम संस्करण डाउनलोड करें ।
> http://www.filehippo.com/download_winrar_32/
> 
> उसके बाद इसे अपने कंप्यूटर में इंस्टाल करें । फिर मैं जो आपको reg फाइल दूँगा ।
> उसे आपको इस स्थान C:\Program Files\WinRAR में पेस्ट करना है ।
> 
> बस आपका WinRAR फुल वर्जन हो जायेंगा* ।


*राजीव जी कृपया reg फाइल प्रदान करने की कृपा करें | 
आपका सदैव ही आभारी रहूँगा |
drgp1234@gmail .com*

----------


## Anil upadhyay

Kripaya reg file bheje.

----------


## DewlanceHosting

बेचारा डेवलपर जिसने ईसे अपने मेहनत से बनाया होगा। WinRar एसे ही मुफ्त मे आता है।

डेवलपर के लिए भी कूछ सोचें और डोनेट करें फिर मूफ्त का reg फाईल लें

----------


## Rajat Vynar

विनरार के लिए रजिस्ट्री की क्या ज़रूरत? पोस्टकार्ड ही काफी है।

----------


## rajan rajan

श्रीमान जी reg फाइल देने की कृपा करे 

धन्यवाद

----------

